# Need help on this algae.



## dennistoh80 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi,

Need help to identify this algae and ways to get rid of it.

Thanks










Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandGoose (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like BBA.

http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/2006/06/black-beard-algae-bba-red-brush-algae.html?m=1
Dusko website is a bit old, but the basic idea is to avoid the oscillations in co2 values. Too much organic matter is also a factor.

BBA has trouble in No or High CO2 tanks. Spot treatment with excel works. Some people also reported success with a 1ml to 20l of excel being directly dosed in the tank.

If the rocks are removable you could just clean them with boiling water and a brush, no chemicals needed.

Remove the algae manually where possible, then try to fix the balance, remove dead leaves, water change, etc. Some days after you fix it, some spots might remain. They won't grow, but also not go away. Manual removal might be needed, not uncommon for BBA.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with GrandGoose, but if you tell us more about your set-up it would be easier to figure out what to do. What tank size, what lighting, CO2?, how long are the lights on, etc. And, a full tank shot helps too.


----------

